# Builder Charged in Fatal Shooting



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

damn



http://wsbradio.com/news/070108buildercharged3a.html


MORELAND, Ga. (AP) A subcontractor who had gone to a construction site in Newnan County to install drywall was shot to death, and the project's builder has been charged with murder.

The builder, 28-year-old Richard Jason Veitch, says the shooting Saturday morning was not intentional. On Monday a magistrate judge ruled against reducing the murder charge to involuntary manslaughter. 

Veitch had been staking out the property because of a series of thefts. Coweta County Sheriff Mike Yeager says Veitch spotted a truck driving onto the property, and told deputies he did not recognize the men.

Yeager says Veitch called 911, but the shooting took place before officers arrived. Deputies say Gaston Gonzalez, of Norcross, was killed when Veitch jabbed a gun into the man's neck and it discharged.

(Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.) 
July, 1, 2008


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Poor guy's going into work and loses his life over it...damn.

How did the builder not know his own damn subs??!!!

I can understand keeping an eye on things for multiple prior thefts and _maybe_ keeping a gun on the guys until the police arrived (if you can legally carry). 

But I think I would be more inclined to just call 911 and if needed follow what I thought were the thieves until cops arrived.

I also understand my blood would probably be boiling thinking I was catching the thieves in the act.

I feel for the drywallers family, pretty senseless.

J


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Very senseless indeed.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

He shooted because one of his subs is thief!.. just don't know who..!?


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Someone should have told him shoot first and ask questions later is only for the movies. What a sad sad thing to happen.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm just amazed that he didn't know who it was on his job...did "ABC" drywall sub this job to "DEF" drywall and not mention it to the builder?

I'm sure more info will come out...but the builder's life is screwed (not to mention the poor drywallers and his family's).

J


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

J F said:


> I'm just amazed that he didn't know who it was on his job...did "ABC" drywall sub this job to "DEF" drywall and not mention it to the builder?
> 
> I'm sure more info will come out...*but the builder's life is screwed (not to mention the poor drywallers and his family's).*
> 
> J


 
Yes, these things will happen:

1. Project/Work site is shutdown immediately ...with police tape, CSI investigation for weeks, if not months, to collect & interview for criminal evidences;

2. His insurance rates (to cover accident death or what else?)...will go up;

3. His subs will look for work elsewhere (for afraid of his next crazy-shoot-first-ask-later moves?)

4. His income/profits will go down... borrow $$ to pay for defense lawyers' fees, etc.

5. His family & himself's mental health, stresses, etc. go up;

6. His customers/clients will sue for his project/work delays, work damages, not deliverables, etc.

7. ..and more??


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

SelfContract said:


> Yes, these things will happen:
> 
> 1. Project/Work site is shutdown immediately ...with police tape, CSI investigation for weeks, if not months, to collect & interview for criminal evidences;
> 
> ...


Yeah, the biggie...he gets convicted of murder and spends 20-life in prison...I don't think the death penalty would come into play in this scenario, but I'm no attorney or d.a.

J


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Right on sir, if guity proved, and

8. His company reputation goes down ... (by last 6 O'clock news)


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

And don't get me wrong, I feel for the GC as well, but he still has his life, as bad as it may be right now.

J


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

He had also called a day eariler and asked if he could shoot anyone stealing his stuff.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is the story from the local newspaper

http://www.times-herald.com/local/Contractor-charged-in-slaying--495978


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link.. here is quote >>>...


Captain Tony Grant of the Coweta County Sheriff’s Office expects “at least three counts of aggravated assault” to be added. *There are no charges against Veitch’s father-in-law, who witnessed the shooting.*
Veitch admitted to shooting Gaston Gonzales, 23, Grant said, but said that it was an accident.

Veitch, owner of LaGrange Street business J. Veitch Construction, Inc., *had been having problems with theft, specifically theft of copper wire*, from the homes he was building on Trammell Road in south Coweta. 

On Thursday, Grant said, Veitch contacted the sheriff’s office about the thefts. Deputy Steven Jordan responded. 

*According to Grant, Veitch told Jordan he was considering hiding in the woods to catch the thieves in the act. If he did, he asked Jordan, could he shoot them? “The deputy immediately told him ‘no,’*” Grant said. 

*Veitch then asked if he could shoot them in the leg. Jordan said he couldn’t shoot them at all, but suggested surveillance cameras.When he was told no, “he became somewhat upset,” Grant said. He said “that was bull----.”*

*The three victims, all Latino, worked for Senoia Drywall, working on houses built by Veitch.*


----------



## hvacwebsite (Jul 1, 2008)

if that news report is accurate (IF), then the contractor has it coming. he shot a guy while the dude was on the ground? are you kidding me???

guys like this schmuck are the ones that get the liberals up in arms about gun control.

you could tell he was a rambo by the "don't call me back" comment to 911.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, doesn't sound real bright does he?

He's probably sitting in jail wondering why the old guy in texas got off shooting the guys robbing _his neighbors_ place.

J


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm, here they just hire security guards to drive around the jobsite all night..


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Why didn't the guy just shoot out the tires on the truck? That seems like a much more sane and practical solution to me. Then just wait for the cops to trace the truck. You might lose the individuals at the scene but you'd have the one who is the root of the problem.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Because it would have been the sane thing to do...obviously this guy was all hot and bothered asking the cops if he could shoot on the bad guys ahead of time....he's in some deeeep doodoo.

J


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Other than Texas, use of a firearm is limited to 'self-defense' and that means it's a last resort and is needed NOW! Lying in wait can constitute premeditation. Confronting the thieves can escalate things so fast it isn't funny anymore. 

Life or death use situations can develop in seconds with reactions times in micro-seconds. 

This situation doesn't fit the criteria of self-defense.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Especially when your're asking the cops _ahead of time_ if it's ok to shoot them :shuriken:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> PChief. Met him in Burkeville. Didn't bother to ask if he's Crewe or BurkeVille Chief. Nice guy. We BS'd for an hour or so in a market.


Cool, we have a couple of real pro2A cops here and in Amelia county tooBy the way, I have done a lot of work for Jim Eans. he was the mayor of Burkeville for about 10 years I think, he also owned the Crew/Burkeville newspaper, and had a Roy Rogers museum in Burkeville also.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lot of good PD in Va. Never had a problem in any part of the state. DC and Chesapeake are places for honest citizens to steer clear of.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Cdat said:


> Read the full story. This guy is a nut job who should be 'removed' from the gene pool forever.
> 
> Of course, OTOH, he did give very specific instructions to the 3 men. Not his fault 1 didn't know or understand English. Where is the Politics section of this board when you need it?:whistling


I did read the article and that was the point of my original post: Had the drywallers also been carrying they could have blown away the builder...either first because some nut case ran out of the woods threatening them with a shotgun and and pistol (self defense); or second, after the builder shot their partner they could have pulled on him and blown him away (again, self defense).


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

tinner666 said:


> (S)He spotted the bulge right away and asked if I had a CCWP. I said yes and asked if (s)he needed to see it or ID. (S)He said "Nope! I'm satisfied!"


Yep, that's how I met my wife:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Update!
http://www.times-herald.com/local/100000-bond-set-for-Veitch--499941


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Just another reason for a having a logo on your vehicle....probably would have saved the guy's life.

Hmmm, Jose's drywall...wonder if he's subbin' from _my_ sheetrock sub on this house?...maybe John Wayne would have asked questions first.

I don't know, it's just bad all the way around. I wonder if the builder's liability policy will take care of the victim's family? Does it cover criminal acts?

Jay


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

J F said:


> Just another reason for a having a logo on your vehicle....probably would have saved the guy's life.
> 
> Hmmm, Jose's drywall...wonder if he's subbin' from _my_ sheetrock sub on this house?...maybe John Wayne would have asked questions first.
> 
> ...


 
*No!...* Just like Florida homes, Calif, LA homes not covered by fires, storms, and/or floods, *or anything and everything (possible) inclusive, etc*.. Insurance companies/agents are not that stupid (in the first place), aren't they!??..:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I didn't think it would, but whadda I know? I'll bet a civil suit will be forthcoming. 

Or, can someone here illegally (just guessing with the no ingles part) not be a party to that? (his family/legal counsel anyway, obvioulsy _he_ can't be part of much any more.)

J


----------

